# Dwarf Cichlids



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a 29 gallon tank and decided to turn it into a dwarf cichlid tank. Other than rams what other dwarf cichlids can i get that i wil be able to get at my lfs that are common? Also, does anybody know anything about shell dwelling cichlids? :help:


----------



## Sin (Jul 29, 2005)

Apistogramma (one pair ), Julies, Shellies, kribs, im pretty sure just about all dwarf species will work really. its the perfect size for a single pair of dwarfs or a colony of shellies. if you wanna get some solid info on shell dwellers i highly recommend www.shelldwellers.com which is run by someone who knows a ton about them. hope this helps.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Also see the other post on Neolamprologous Multifaciatus for shelldweller info. I would probably start with whatever your water is, then match fish to that, as it is so much easier to do water changes without needing to adjust pH. If you have high pH, then African lake fish, including shelldwellers. If low- South Americans, rams, apistos or others. If neutral, or mid range, then some of the riverine Africans - kribs, Anomalochromis thomasi, chromidotilapia guentheri, etc.

Unfortunately your lfs may not have a lot of choices. Maybe they would special order you some, when you decide what you you want.


----------

